# Control de Velocidad de Motor DC 12v Control Pulsante SCR



## Ariiel7 (May 29, 2013)

Hola, Me llamo Ariel y soy nuevo en el foro. No se si esto va en esta sección , si estoy equivocado corríjanme. 

Bueno , estoy intentando controlar la velocidad de un motor de corriente continua, que cuando le aplico 12v y con el amperímetro me dice "0,50A" . 

Bueno, Yo voy a una escuela técnica y algo se de electrónica. Este es mi ultimo año.

La pregunta es: ¿Cómo conecto el SCR?

Es un TIC 106D.

El problema es que no se cual es ánodo , cátodo y Gatillo.

Realice estas mediciones con el tester en "continuidad".

http://imgur.com/h4NBFHR

Espero que se allá entendido mi esquema, Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## R-Mario (May 29, 2013)

Mejor que lo haga para que vea. Mira el SCR viendolo de frente tienes la patita de Catodo luego Anodo Luego la patita de disparo.

Abajo varios circuititos para que jueges con tu scr.

Los tres primeros son para corriente continua y el ultimo para AC


Pero que hagan lo que tu pides  quizas alla alguna tecnica que no conosca pero que yo sepa no se puede


----------



## Ariiel7 (May 29, 2013)

http://imgur.com/uBAGKII 

Ese es el circuito que estoy intentando hacer. Me lo pasaron unos profesores de la escuela. 

Gracias por las respuestas


----------



## fdesergio (May 29, 2013)

Ahhhh  eso es otra cosa, asi como esta debe trabajar pues es con corriente pulsante, baja el datasheet del SCR y encontras ahi su forma fisica y disposicion de pines, chauuuuuu


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2013)

Lo de las patas se resulve facil , pones "TIC 106D" o "TIC 106D datasheet" y listo  abris los pdf

http://www.google.com.ar/#safe=off&...14,d.dmg&fp=33f421f21e732111&biw=1024&bih=595


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 29, 2013)

Amigo antes de emprender tu proyecto recuerda que el SCR no funciona con corriente directa.


----------



## fdesergio (May 29, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo antes de emprender tu proyecto recuerda que el SCR no funciona con corriente directa.



Como asi que no funciona con DC???????      estas seguro?????


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2013)

Si funciona , lo que no "disfunciona"  o mejor dicho hay que forzarlo de alguna manera a desconectar .

Me han hecho reir , y eso es bueno


----------



## Ariiel7 (May 29, 2013)

Gracias ya se donde poner cada pata. Otra cosa mas, No hay un post donde diga como subir las fotos así  como hacen ustedes? 

Que aparece un cuadro que dice "miniatura de adjuntos"


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-demas-69423/


----------

